# Baseline- Ouch! - Pictures Don't Lie



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

June 13th

Okay, the pictures do not lie- I have a long way to go.....

When I started really working out and getting active again I had no plan. However, thanks to a lot of quality people & information here, I am getting down to business.

These pictures show how smooth I still am- and I've lost 13 pounds beforre I felt okay about taking them- even after dropping a fairly sizeable amount of weight for me.

Here's my face- Hello all!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Some more- these are low quality because they come from my camcorder but anyway-


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Legs- Still Kind of Skinny-


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Legs- Back View


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Upper Back


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Side View- Still got a Gut


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

June 13, 2002

Height 5'7"
Weight 161
Chest 42"
Waist 33"
Neck 16.5"
Arms-tbd
Legs-tbd
BF-tbd

I am scheduling another baseline for the tbd stuff at my gym tonight. 

Adding my full weekly schedule later today....

*One month from now I will post some significantly improved pictures!!!!!!*

rgds, TGK


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

TKG~~ YOU STILL LOOK REALLY GOOD!! Stop being sooo dang hard on your self!!
It's nice to put a cute face to your name!


----------



## Fade (Jun 13, 2002)

Not bad at all. It just takes time.

You have your eating down huh?

Yeah, hit the legs.

Hey Tank, another 5'7" for the group.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Stacey-
Thanks very much! And thanks for using "DANG" in a sentence- my sister-in-law is from Dallas and one of my best friends is from Atlanta. I get a huge kick out of southern slang.

I especially like "I sure don't." Like "do you have a quarter?" 
"I sure don't." For a split second you get your hopes up and bam! He sure "don't".

I love that but I still ain't got my quarter m'kay?

Tom


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Fade-
below is a sample meal from my other journal post- i am not sure how to achieve the best balance of Muscle building & Fat burning because there are so many different opinions & articles to choose from. RIght now I am doing about 2000cal./day.

At one point I was about 170 pounds and my BF% was probably half of what it is now- ideally- I'd like to be there again, but that was 10 years ago. 

I'd settle for 165 and 12%BF while juggling my spousal, fatherly, and professional schedules, you know?


daily example-
**********
Sample Breakfasts- shooting for 400-500 calories 
Between 7 and 8 a.m. 

2 Scrambled Eggs 
Slice 7 grain Toast with PB 
Banana 

Alternate 

Bananna/Strawberry & Whey shake with Skim milk 
7 Grain Toast w/ PB 

Mid Morning Snack- 300 calorie target 
Between 10 and 10:30 a.m. 

Low Fat Yogurt 
Orange/Grapefruit 
Handfull of Almonds/Walnuts 

Lunches - approximately 500 calories 
Between 12 and 12:30 a.m. 

4 Oz. Tuna w 1 Tbsp. Reg. Mayo- i could eat tuna every day of the year 
2 Slices Multi-grain bread 
Handfull of fresh cut veggies- carrots, cauliflower, broccoli 

Afternoon Snack- 3:30- 4:00 p.m. 
Some approximately 200 calorie foods- various- meal bars, fruits, nuts, drinks 


Dinner 6:30-7:30 p.m. 
Major Stock-up on the Fish & Chicken here- Some 400 Calorie Combination here 

Baked chicken Breasts or Broiled Salmon Filets 
Lentils, Carrots, & Rice or Lentil Soups 
Beef Stew 
Small mixed Salad- olive oil vinaigrette 
Celery Sticks & Non-fat Cream cheese 

Bedtime Snack 
Nonfat milk & Whey Protein shake- 200 calories 
************


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 in Sosunni's journal*_
> S-
> 
> I just wanted to drop by again and say that your one month difference pictures were great! You inspired me to really take a look at where i was & where i wanted to be-
> ...



Tom, Tom Tom..... thank you SO much for that!!  

No one was more surprised than I was about that one month diff.  TO be honest, I started this 'serious' program - eating better, drinking less and actually being consistent in March.  I did exactly what you're doing... 'give me one month... JUST to see what I can do!' and Poof!!  I've actually dropped about 12-15 lbs and over all 2 inches everywhere.. at least.  Now, with my running that I'm learning to do, even more weight's coming off.

I knew one month wouldn't kill me and it allowed me to change some bad habits.

Glad I can be there... I'll keep an eye on you too.  Being accountable is a wonderful thing!!

Welcome!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Tom~
Your soo funny!! Oh lord, I do have a slang accent..bad!!  I'm glad you like it though!
Have a great day!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 13, 2002)

Good luck Tom, your eating looks good to me. Just keep to it and have patience and it will work great.  



> *Originally posted by Princess*
> 
> Stop being sooo dang hard on your self!!



Boy, isn't that ironic. You ladies can pick yourselves apart.


----------



## Fade (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Fade-
> below is a sample meal from my other journal post- i am not sure how to achieve the best balance of Muscle building & Fat burning because there are so many different opinions & articles to choose from. RIght now I am doing about 2000cal./day.
> 
> ...


The best way is to write down the nutritional info for about a week and see how you're really doing.

I have a food database I made for my Palm. It's linked to my daily intake DB. It automatically adds up my totals for each day.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Fade-

That is such a simple & effective idea- thanks!



Craig-

Thanks for the support. Is the 777 like the jumbo jet? You've definitely got the lat wingspan! 

cheers all....


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Tom,

Finally can say 'hello' to a face!  You don't have far to go!!!  You will get there at the rate you are going! Looking good already!!! ...if not, I will haunt you and kick your booty!!! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OK?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

06-13-2002

Meals Today

Breakfast-
Oat Granola Bar
Bananna
Coffee/ Cream & Sugar


Mid Morn Snack
Orange

Lunch-
Portobello Mushroom
Red Roasted Peppers
Tomatoes
Fresh Mozzarella
on a toasted 1/2 Semolina Club Roll

Mid Afternoon
Bananna & Coffee

Dinner
Chicken Salad Sandwhich on Rye Bread

Agua, Agua, Agua all the live long day, but for some reason, very little bathroom trips, I felt bloated all day too ???


Evening
I just finished my cardio

25 minutes intervals-

2min warmup & alternating 1 minute intervals at 3.5mph- 4 incline and 9 incline-

I only got my heartrate into the 1-teens but this is the first day where my foot did not hurt one bit so that's good news!!!!!

I am going to kick some butt on this newer effort.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 14, 2002)

6-14-2002

So I am seeing things or something freaky is happening-

Since I took the pictures the other day (2 full days ago) I have dropped 2 pounds!!!!!

I worked out both days- once w/ weights, and yesterday I did a basic cardio interval. I am also visiting the water closet much more frequently for some reason- I think it's got to be my metabolism speeding up. How do I say this politely---- I am using and discarding my foods more quickly than ever.......

Based upon Prince's split I rest today and hit the weights tomorrow- Chest, Shoulders, Biceps to come......


Meanwhile the consistent food eating shall continue. Has anyone else had the experience of timing, counting, and measuring your food so much that the taste seems to matter less when you're cutting weight?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

HI TOM!!! CONGRATS ON THE 2Lb. loss!! YEAH!! KEEP IT UP!!!    
have a good one!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 14, 2002)

P-
I sure don't know how ta thank you darlin'
Tom


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

How was your weekend?  And your wife? Any news?

Let's see those workouts and menus.... 

Have a good one Tom!!!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Friday-

30 Minutes interval cardio- did a hill program on my treadmill at home- again no foot pain.

I ate like a bird today- only got in about 1500 calories of my normal 2000. I missed my supplements and protiens shakes too!!

I was on the road early preparing for Father's day weekend. We had two of my wife's brothers up on saturday & sunday for lots of fun, food, and children running around!! All of my son's cousins (8 grandchildren) are under six so it was controlled chaos all weekend- but in a really great way........


Saturday-

Another tough day of activity- keeping me from eating really well. My meal spacings were off. Had very little food except for breakfast & dinner.

Golfed with my father and brother-in-law. I used to be a very good golfer, but the return of mucle and tone has changed my game a bit. i am not as flexible in the back & arms so my direction was affected. Whatever, i'd rather be in shape.....

Sunday Night- 

Chest, Shoulders, Back

Chest- Flat Bench, incline bench- warmup sets, 4 sets each

Shoulders- Military Press, Compound Raises- Front, Side, Rear (4 moves in one total rep. i felt like I was literally going to cry when I finished...)

Biceps- Concentration Curls- Dumbbells- warmup set, 3 sets each side
Straight Barbell- warmup set, 3 sets
Dumbbell Curls- alternating sides to failure- 10 pounds

My wife & I found crumbs this morning in the sunlight where we could have sworn we already cleaned up.........


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I blew off cardio last night because my wife was having lower back pain- the kind that precedes contractions and a baby!!!??? 

But, no such luck-

Tonight Legs, Legs, Legs!!! I will be busting up my little toothpicks tonight.

I am already visualizing the pulverization of my Quads, The tension and Flexion of my Hams, The merciless Burning of my Soleus and Gastrocnemeus.....

One of the kind souls at my gym may have to carry me to the car....Will I be able to use the gas & break pedals????

3 weeks and 4 days to the 1 month pictures.....

2 Weeks to the Due Date of Number 2..........


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

hey ... it's a face to put with the name.  

Tom ... as the others have said, don't be so hard on yourself.  And the best part is that you're not happy about how you look, so you're changing it!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

NT-
Thanks man....... I already see some difference between my Picture day and today. There is nothing like a picture. Our self-images are usually very different.

Like, I am so good looking and fit in my mind ..... but the pictures do not lie.

I was a female sasquatch- big, hairy man boobs and all.

I am coming back though!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm not sure what your thoughts are about using actual weight numbers, but always tell most that the weight number isn't really important ... it's about how you feel about yourself when you look in the mirror.

My goal for living a healthier lifestyle was to gain some weight.  At first ... I weighted myself constantly.  After I while I got disappointed.  So I turned to just taking note of how I looked.  I saw changes much more quickly than I did with my weight.  After about 2 months, I weighed myself to find that I have put on 3 pounds.  The only number I have in my head is being a solid 165lbs.  Being a boxing fanatic, I always like how Marvin Hagler looked.  He was the middle weight champion forever.  He had a wife back and was solid.  That is the look I'm after - which I'm close to ...


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I hear you- I have dropped from about a 34" waist to 31" over the past few months. i just bought 3 new pairs of 32" pants last week but even with washing & drying they are loose this week- abs and diet are making a difference for sure.

Speaking of boxing- that whole era was amazing, Hagler, Hearns, Leonard, Duran- all a bunch of middleweight monsters.....
Hagler had a super wide back....

When I was younger I was about 165 and solid at my best. It was very deceptive how big I looked for my height.

BTW- where did you have your avatar pictures done??


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

06-18-2002
Today's Meals

Breakfast- 250 cals
Coffee & Cream
Granola Bar
1 liter H20

Snack- 
Banana
12 Oz H2O

Lunch- 500 Cals
Salmon Filet
Sauteed Spinach, Tomato, & Orso in olive oil, chicken broth
24oz H2O

Afternoon Snack- 400 Cals
16 oz. Strawberry Whey shake in Non-fat milk

Evening-
Lite Dinner TBD

Post Workout- Isopure Sport- 16 0z.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

You lunch sounds delish! I love SALmon- but don't know how to cook it. Oh well -another excuse to go OUT to eat!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 18, 2002)

I can grill Salmon that will melt in your mouth!! A little white pepper, cajun seasoning and garlic herb dressing as a marinade!! Damn, my mouth is watering!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Leslie-
Try "The New Basics" Cookbook-

It changed my wife and my cooking life- It explains how to cook perfect Meats, Fish, Vegetables, Desserts, Side Dishes, Soups, etc... all in very tasty and surprisingly simple spice combinations. You may find that you can actually cook very well!...

dg- white pepper is a beautiful thing- try putting a little bit in mashed potatoes, with bleu cheese and horse radish!!!! (When you are bulking of course)


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Is it low fat cooking? My BF always says our food is bland- but since we both eat healthy, I find its alot harder to add zest tto the meals . We ussually end up eatting chicken day ion and out. BORING!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

leslie-
It isn't low fat cooking per se, but much of it is lower than normal and tasty.

For example, The meats sections use a lot of dry spices like basil, mustard powder, and various peppers for flavor, and introduce simple broiling and baking techniques that are low maintenance. one of their basic ideas is that your preparation is key and once you've put the meat in the heat- baking, broiling, or grilling- try to touch it or turn it as little as possible. So it's also very low maintenance.

Here is a chicken example:

Baked Chicken:

Start with Split Breasts parts- These are usually uniformly sized so no weights are given

3 or 4 Split breasts with Bones in
2-3 TBS of chopped fresh rosemary , depending on your taste preference
Poultry Seasoning
Fresh Lemon Wedges
Salt & Pepper to taste

Peel back chicken skin and season the meat with a dash of poultry seasoning, and the chopped rosemary (this will be strong because it is fresh so use it sparingly under the skin). Fold Skin back over the breast & seasoning, adding salt & pepper to the outer skin. Place the breasts, evenly spaced into an uncovered baking dish. Squeeze fresh lemon wedges onto the skin, and drop the wedges into the baking dish with the breasts. Drop any remaing rosemary into the baking dish as well. These will infuse the chicken with their aromas as they bake in the oven along with the chicken.

Place the chicken in a preheated oven at 425 for the first 15 minutes to sear the outside and seal the juices in. After 15 minutes drop the temp to 375 and finish for 45 minutes. Pull this out, let it cool a bit and enjoy!!!!!

The soups teach the basics of a good beef, vegetable, or chicken stock, and after you make those, the good stuff you put in is really up to you, but they give some great blueprints. Same goes for stews- really good in winter!

Or here is a really simple one if you don't really cook very often-from amazon.com- it has great reviews!
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/0962855030.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

Rgds, Tom

regards


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmmm...that sounds delish!!! Getting ready to fire the grill now and that sounds realy good on the grill!!

So white pepper tastes different than black?  I didn't know...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

now my stomach is growling... Sounds delish!! I will check the book out!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 19, 2002)

*06-19-2002

Legs/Traps Last night: It's funny, seeing Fade's #'s for legs really bums me out since I've got toothpicks right now and my numbers are low....

But I've rationalized it already by telling myself that small thighs really leave my balls more space......

Leg Press*

12X120 Warm-up/ Stretch
5x120 Single Leg, Each Side

12X210
10X300
8X390
12X120 Slowly & Strictly, to Finish

*Calves Super Sets-
3 full cycles of this with no break between sitting/standing; 1 minute between each cycle*

Seated Calf Raises
12X90
Standing Single-leg Calf Raises; Alternating Legs
12X60

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

Alternating Single legs:
12x40 Warmup/Stretch
12x50
10x60
8x70
6x80
12x40 Finish

*Lunges:

4 Quick Sets*

5X20 each leg twice

There were about 6 young guys congregating on the Leg Extension Here so I skipped it and went to Traps

*Traps*

Dumbbell Shrugs

12x30 Warmup/Stretch
12x35
10x45
8x55
6x55

I felt very strong here??!!?? I have never really tried this much weight on my traps but my form stayed really good and I did a quality set there. i have broken blood vessel lines in my traps this morning though, but no real out-of-the-ordinary soreness.....

I actually had to drink a 400 calorie carb-load during the workout because i was gassing 3/4 of the way through my legs. Other than that I feel good today- soreness in all the right places letting me know I didn't cheat proper form.........

Looking forward to posting new pics in a few weeks!


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> *06-19-2002
> 
> But I've rationalized it already by telling myself that small thighs really leave my balls more space......
> ...


*

LOL on your thighs!!!! Too funny !!!! Yes, it's all about proportion!!! The art of illusion!!  Sounds like you are getting stronger and had an awesome workout! What kinda drink were you taking during your w/o?*


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 19, 2002)

I drank a regular ISOPURE during- pure carbs- 400 Calories and it seemed to kick in in about 5 minutes, although that could have been mental.

Afterward, i almost always drink the 20 oz. ISOPURE SPORT, which is 15g liquid protien and 5mg glutamine, and basically no sugar.

They both taste and smell like poop though?? What's up with that?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 19, 2002)

Rant- People with Bad Form...

Last night there was poor guy in my gym who was doing exercises with the worst form!!!

He was using 65lb. dumbbells for front raises. He was actually using his legs to get the dumbbells moving upward on his front raises, then using them to cushion the blow when they came crashing back down??!! I was afraid he'd be taken out in a stretcher after a crushing blow to the pelvic area.

He then moved on to the lat pull down, where he proceeded to load up the stack and do these stand-up, sit-down pulldowns, with his bodyweight acting as the lever to get the weight moving. he had adjusted the leg bar so that he could get his butt a good 6" off the seat.

Today I'm guessing he's exhausted because he worked virtually his whole body at every point in his routine.

I wish there was a form fairy that would come visit these people and show them how to do exercises that target specific muscles- not throw weight around incorrectly.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 20, 2002)

06-20-2002

I tried to do a 25 minute cardio last night but there was no way it was happening the day after legs. i got on my treadmill for about 4 minutes and quit because my legs were sooooo sore.

Anyway, the weight is hovering at about 160 right now and my waist is going down! My 32" pants, which are washed & shrunk. are getting loose. All together, I've bought about 8 new pars of pants since March, and it looks like I may  be in for another round of buying and tailoring. Oh well...

Additionally, for the ego factor, i was totally checked out by a woman at GNC yesterday! I can't recall being outwardly scoped in quite a while. And she was a cutie... Anyway, I told my wife and she though perhaps I had done enough reshaping of my self if that were the case 
*
Meals yesterday

Breakfast: 280 cals*
Banana and Nut Granola
Coffee and Cream
Banana
1 Liter H20
*
Snack:160 cals*
Vanilla Creme Snackwells- didn't eat the whole pack though
*
Lunch:300 cals*
Japanese Udon Soup- Chicken & Shrimp with Veggies in a chicken broth. i only ate 1/2 of the noodles.
1 Liter H20
*
Mid Afternoon Snack: 190 cals*
Strawberry & Cream Mypolex Lo Carb Drink
*
Dinner: about 450 cals*
Garlic Chicken Breasts & Veggie Rice - Broccoli, Red peppers, fresh peas, onions. I also steamed about 3 cups of fresh broccoli on the side to fill me up.


Drank about 1 liter more throughout the evening.

No Evening snack b/c I didn't work out


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Good mOrnin! Congrats on being eye candy for that young lady!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 20, 2002)

It was like a bit of the icing on the cake.....


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi everyone, hope all is well in Iron-land! Updating my journal, as I have been a lazy sod since last week- only on the updating part, though. 

I have been writing some new standup material and was called by a few old friends to possibly start performing again in NYC at a couple of clubs so we'll see how things go over the next few weeks..... i figured that I'd put it out there since you'd all hold me to it if I wrote it.......

*Thursday- *
Worked out Back & Triceps, a bit lighter than usual since I didn't want to be sore for a golf tournament the next day....

*Friday- *
Took off and played in a local golf tounament , with my uncle and two friends. We actually won the overall match with the two best low net scores!!! We got about $600 worth of clubs, shirts, balls, and hats.

*Saturday-*
My wife took advantage of an extremely long nap by my son to go get a manicure/pedicure at a local salon.

I worked out.

*Chest*
Flat Bench- 12X75, 12x95,10x115,8x125
Incline DB Flyes 12x35, 12x40, 10x45, 8x45
Flat Bench Flyes, light to finish for form & concentration

*Biceps*
Straight Bar Curls, 3 sets light to moderately heavy pyramid
Dumbbell Curls, 3 sets heavy to exhaust
Preachers to Finish, light for form on tired bi's

*Sunday*

*Shoulders*

Military Press 
Standing Barbell Row
Military Press Dumbbells

Took my Wife, son, and three friends to the Big Apple Circus on Sunday Afternoon. My son loved the music, clowns, and a guy dressed up like a hot dog during intermission. Then we went to an arcade/family dinner place where i took him on the waverunner video games, he thought that was fantastic!

He got up this morning asking to ride it again......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

TGK....in my journal -- page 32, at the top.    My draft and then TP's revise.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

FG- Thank you soooo much


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> 
> I have been writing some new standup material and was called by a few old friends to possibly start performing again in NYC at a couple of clubs so we'll see how things go over the next few weeks..... i figured that I'd put it out there since you'd all hold me to it if I wrote it.......
> 
> ......



Hey that's exciting stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What do you do?  Another great reason to get back in shape!!! You are soo talented!!!!  Exciting!!!! 

Sounds like you had a great weekend with your family at the circus!!! Your son is a BOY!!! My son was the same way, loved anything that had a motor in it and that went vrrrrrroooommm!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 26, 2002)

Lina-
I do political humor, philosophical humor- like the kind in my current signature-, generally make fun of the things that people do do make themselves feel better. One of my favorite things to do is take the old sayings that boil life down into trivial expressions and really mix them up.......

people seem to really respond to that stuff well and you don't have to be really dirty to do it. i have written for some friends who are actively performing right now but they use the stuff as their own and I can't disclose names or jokes.....

Deep down I would love to write for Conan O'Brien or Jay Leno because their opening monologues have to be funny every night and the material is always changing. one of the ways I practive is by buying a few newspapers every day and trying to come up with 5 solid minutes of material from them. it's hard, but it really keeps me on my toes- when getting heckled i have actually used current news and stories in a very funny way to diffuse the hecklers. Someone always has enough liquor to think they're funnier than the comic in NYC, even for the best comics.

At times in NYC, you can get really raunchy and people seem to love it, so I've been much looser when performing there. Plus you can bring a drink onstage, so i do a bit on alcoholism that is funny, but discomforting to anyone that's lived through a parent like that- I have, so I feel like its my right to exorcise that demon in a funny way.

I have a bunch of material that i would love to share but on the internet it could wind up all over the place, unattributed to me, and useless onstage if tons of people have already heard it. So I'm naturally a bit more guarded about it.

I get silly here but usually in the context of whatever thread I'm in at the time.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Monday:*

Running Cardio Intervals: On the high side I did 6 and 5 MPH every other time....Low side was 3.5MPH all at 4% grade incline...

2 Min Warmup @ 3MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Run @ 5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Walk @ 3.5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Run @ 6MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Walk @ 3.5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Run @ 5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Walk @ 3.5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Run @ 6MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Walk @ 3.5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Run @ 5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Walk @ 3.5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Run @ 6MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Walk @ 3.5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Run @ 5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Walk @ 3.5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Run @ 6MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Walk @ 3.5MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Run @ 6MPH & 4% Grade
1 Min Walk @ 3.5MPH & 4% Grade
20 Minutes Total

Finished with
10 minutes @ 3.2MPH & 4% Grade
3 minutes 2.5 MPH 0% Grade Cooldown

33 total minutes...

I felt awesome: two reasons: 1) foot seemed back to normal & 2) I could have done more cardio!!?? I always thought I hated cardio but Monday night was awesome! I have never felt such a rush before. At around the 13-14 minute mark of the intervals, my body just went ice cold! I got this rush of strength, the burning in my calves subsided, and I was just rolling. I would have only done 5MPH at the tops b/c this was my first solid run since busting up my foot in May,  but added alternating 6MPH's for emphasis.

Food was in line with my baseline plan from my "Wanna Feel Like I'm 20 Again" journal, so a good mix and right about 2000 calories. 

My clothes are getting more loose. I bought 4 pairs of tailored pants for work 10 days ago, picked them up yesterday, and they are already loose! I will have to return to the tailor and have the waists redone if I keep dropping!

I will be switching to a upper lower split, A-B type workout with more cardio to trim some more fat for my July 13th pix. I hope that 1 month looks like some really positive changes!!!

*Tuesday was a rest day with good eating calories wise. Too much protein and not enough veggies, based upon my lists, but I am really trying to go for good 3 day cycles where everything balances out..


Legs Tonight:*

Adding in Smith Machine Squats and Walking Dumbbell Lunges for a variance, plus it will hit the stabilizers well and improve my balance........


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

stick with it dude, looks good. 

and congrats on the comedy stuff


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Reviewed my goals from the other journal- priorities were(highest to Lowest):

Fat Loss
Muscle Tone
Endurance
Flexibility*

So with an eye on that I am increasing the cardio and switcing back to an upper/lower split with at least two days of rest per week and cardio that never follows a leg day. After I get down to the size I want to be at, I will begin a disciplined bulking process.


*Legs last night

Smith Squats- *with a trainer watching my form- this was tougher than the weights show b/c I usually let my knees go over my toes and my back got funky. Once we got the form & motion right, we were off.

12x95 warmup/stretch
12x135
10x155
10x175
8x135

*Calves- 

Standing Calf Raises

Single Legs- I will be adding calves again later this week...*

15X60, 3 sets
15x120 Finish, both legs

*Leg Extensions

Single leg at a time*

12x50 Warmup
12x60
10x70
10x80

*Seated Leg Curls- Hamstrings*

12x50 Warmup
12x60
10x70
10x80

*Abs

Hanging Crunches- Knee Ups*

3 sets of 20

*Food-*

B-Scrambled Eggs Coffee & Cream
L-Thai Green Curry w/shrimp & Brown Rice
Sn-Afternoon Coffee
D- Vegetable Stir Fry w/Shrimp
Post w/o Sn- Isopure Zero Carb- 40g protien


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning! 
Is that all you ate yesterday? It doesn't seem like alot. I eat mor ethan that


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey leslie! Actually the Curried Shrimp was huge! I was too full to eat my normal afternoon snack!

And my Dinner was bigger since I was working legs last night. i have to keep from running out of gas on my leg nights.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok just checking- in words it doesn;t look like much! I 'd hate to see you doing all those squats and not gain any muscle from lack of cals!  I am keeping my eye on you


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

There was enough- Soon I'll give you a new picture to keep an eye on, but I may not be in a hot pink bikini......


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> There was enough- Soon I'll give you a new picture to keep an eye on, but I may not be in a hot pink bikini......



thanks for sparing us  

looks clean good job. Looks like we're all stickin to our promises. Nobody has cheated yet.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> *Monday:*
> 
> Running Cardio Intervals: On the high side I did 6 and 5 MPH every other time....Low side was 3.5MPH all at 4% grade incline...
> ...



WOO-HOO-HOT-BABY!!!!!!!!!!   Awesome HIIT Tom!!!! Thumbs up on the foot!!!  Congrats on the loose pants!!! You are doing so well!!! And....you can NEVER get enuf protein!!!!! So don't worry about that!!! 

Won't be able to see your new pics in the hot pink bikini but I'll make sure to remember to look as soon as I'm back from my trip!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 28, 2002)

Did the Uper Body of my A-B split last night-

Chest
Flat Bench Presses- Dumbbells
12x40 warmup
12x50
12x60

Pec-Deck
12x70
10x80

Back
Pull-Ups
3 sets- 12, 10 w-12lb assist, 10 w-20lb.assist

Cable rows
3, 11x80

SHoulders

Military Flyes
3, 10x35

Lateral Raises
3, 10x10

Arms

Rope Cable- Tri's
12x40 Warm-up
12x60
12x70
5x80

Rope Cable- Curls- Bi's
12x60
12x 70
10x80




Food Yesterday

b-  oatmeal & bananna
      snk- none
L- Sushi- 2pc salmon, 2pc. yellowtail, river eel roll, cuc avocado     roll, tuna roll, and salmon roll, 3 cups green tea
sn- sttrawberry & whey protein shake
d-   4 oz, roast turkey, 4 oz. roast beef, raw broc, carrots, and cauliflower with a little olive oil vinaigrette
post workout- isopure sport protien 16 0z.


Another HIIT scheduled for today and tomorrow then LEGS again!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

What is this with pics in a hot pink bikini. Do you mean you or a female.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

What I like 
about you is that you
are a man
who is not afraid
to say
what he feels
that's all!



Have a good weekend! And yum on the sushi!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by Craig777****
> What is this with pics in a hot pink bikini. Do you mean you or a female



I was joking with leslie that my first set of progress pics wouldn't be in a bikini like hers-

Also referring to a post in Sosunni's journal where I threatened to wear a thong backwards and spill the goods all out of the front-

you had to be there- a bit of self-depricating humor.... I do not plan to be in a bikini.....



> Originally posted by Lina****
> What I like
> about you is that you
> are a man
> ...



Lina- thanks a bunch. I've realized that the truth about how I feel and speaking about how I feel makes me stronger in mind and spirit and it also keeps me in a good mood. I came from a family where most of the people were not very honest with themselves or others and my natural way of rebelling was to do the opposite. In my case rebelling made me more open and honest than my parents. 

Luckily, It has made me a very attentive person as well, because I never really felt that they listened to me and my brothers much.

So now that I'm off the psychoanalytical sofa........

Let's have some more sushi!!!!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

It is funny how things work out. Never know how kids will turn out but I guess we all try hard to be what our parents aren't.  Or like you try to be the opposite.... and then some kids end up exactly like their parents! 

Have fun eating the sushi!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 28, 2002)

lina that's true. By the way, that B&W picture of you in your avatar kind of has that Mona Lisa quality to it. 

You can't quite figure what she's thinking and you can't quite pinpoint the age......

Did you take that yourself?


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Tom, you are deep!!! Mona Lisa, eh? hehe 

Yeah, took that myself but it wasn't a B&W to begin with but it came out very dark so I touched it up in photoshop and a sofware that Preacher recommended.. and I made it a B&W..... wish I was smiling tough.... 

How was your weekend ????


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 1, 2002)

I had a great weekend!!

I worked out a couple of times-

Upper Body On Friday Afternoon-

Lower Body Yesterday-

Cardio This Morning at 5:40 a.m.- Fitgirl would be proud. Gym Scale says that I am at 158 Lbs. I am beginning to see some good differentiation on my delts/traps/back. i spent a few minutes posing and goofing in the Gym, but honestly I was happy to see some new lines take shape in the upper back areas.

I visisted forums site a few times over the weekend to stir the pot over the Pledge Of Allegiance debate. I have resolved to only visit it now for a laugh- All future posts there shall reflect that....


Overall, eating and working out were good since Friday and i havene't cheated...

I believe that means I had a clean week- along with Devil Man and Princess........


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

GOOD JOB BABE!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Yeah Good Job on a clean week!!! Stirring the pot?  Betcha you're good at that!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 1, 2002)

Thank you Ladies! 

Yeah I'm good at stirring da pot- and I only use my biological utensils-

AKA- the meat thermometer- EEEEHWW?

Did he just say that? YUK

But it's a BEEF STEW! OK?

'pologies fer the vulgarities ma'am's.....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

welcome


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Ewwwwww....Tom.....bad cheezy joke!


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

I am only joking you know that right?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Pretty Good Eating Yesterday:

B- Coffee & Cream, Animal Crackers- (I could not get to the deli near my office before an early meeting. Animal Crackers have about 160 cals/ serving according to the bag. THey also have 2g protien so It's not a total carb out.)

L- Mixed Salad- Spinach/Romaine, Peppers, Onions- Lemon Vinaigrette
5oz. Tuna Fish
Pickled Beets

Afternoon Snack- Skim Cafe Mochaw/ Equal & Animal Crackers

Dinner-
Poached Salmon w/ Fresh Dill
Fresh Coleslaw with tiny amount of dressing

Evening-
Strawberry & Whey Protein Shake

I have been up at 5:40 and 5:10 a.m. the last two days- i think I actually like it?!?!? FitGirl would be proud. THere is a whole different world of people up and about at that hour. Everyone seems to be very cheery. I had about five people say good morning to me at the gym yesterday, and about three said hi to me in the center of my town this morning.

My legs are killing me today from Sunday weights and Monday cardio intervals. I am looking foreard to my upper body tonight to give them a nice rest. Will have to take some advil in a second to help them out.


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Tom,

I love working out at 6 am too, it does feel great!  Get that workout outa way and feel good and refreshed the rest of the day.  Funny that we are not used to people being friendly to us and when they do, it feels great! I think it's also because you feel good about yourself and you project that energy too... and who wouldn't want to say 'hi' to a goodlooking guy like you? 

LOL, on the animal crackers... it's like me with the gold fishes!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

Yep I think the morning crowd is the best. It's like everybody knows everybody after a while. It's really cool expecially if your training partner doesn't show and you need a spot. You don't feel dumb or lame for asking. You just ask and nobody thinks twice.  It's something that's hard to find up here in the Bay Area, alot of people see to look out only for themselves. It's a big culture shock when you grow up somewere else, and you grow up being polite, saying gmorning to everybody, opening doors for people and those kinds of things. Well lately the only place that happens is at the gym. Makes you feel good doesn't it.  

ok i'm rambling now. lol


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 8, 2002)

Checking Back In after a great 4 day weekend-

I hope everyone had a terrific 4th of July.

I maneged to stay level weight-wise, but only worked out twice last week.

I did upper body, and lower body, once each. I also ate like a pig. Expected to have gained a good 4-5 pounds, but not a one stuck!

Anyway, Looking forward to reconnecting with everyone and seeing how you all are


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey TkG~  Glad you had a great 4th of July sweets!! ME TOO!! Had lots of fun, drank a lot, ate a lot, danced a lot!! 

(ps..I didn't work out much either..)

have a great day!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, I just did my BMR calcs for my baseline macronutrients and calories and I was too low on proteins and calories, and too high on carbs and fats, both of which were blocking better gains, no doubt.

Anyway, I have a week until my IM 30 day picture and I'm sure i will make a better push for the remainder.

Overall, I will do a 60 and 90 day as well.

Here are my daily Basal Metabolic Requirements as of today- I was 300 calories low and about 150g of Protein low?? 

Basically boils down to not asking the right questions before I started. Now that I have a better roadmap things should be easier .


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 9, 2002)

Food Yesterday-

Granola & Skim milk
1/2 Cup Coffee & Cream

Lunch
Roasted Chicken Legs & Breasts
Steamed Rice & Veggies Mix
1/2 Cup each:
Chick Peas, Pickeled beets, Fresh Peas, White Corn

Snack:
Strawberry & WHey Shake

Dinner:

Broiled Salmon w/ Lemon, Butter, Dry Spice Mix (just a little Butter)
Steamed Cauliflower
Mixed Salad with Olive Oil & Balsamic Vinaigrette

Post W/O Snack:
Isopure Sport 16 oz.

Workout:

Upper Body Split- minus bi's

Chest
Back
Tris
Shoulders
Traps

Doing Bi's tonight prior to cardio b/c back totally fatigues 'em before I can really hit them.

Tonight: Cardio and Bi's
Tomorrow: Legs, Legs, Legs- Crushing the puny things for the next month.........

5 more days to pix- for better or worse.......


----------



## lina (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi Tgkfour

Just dropping a quick line to say 'hi' and how things are...   Can't wait for pics! 

How is your wife? still no news?

Bye sweetie!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Lina- things are okay. Work is really stressful right now. Adelle is overdue as of now, but no swelling, no high-blood pressure, so no inducing.

We're waiting it out.

How's the fun in the sun progressing?


----------



## lina (Jul 10, 2002)

Adelle is such a beautiful name and glad things are going well.  Take care and will check on you and the baby progress from time to time...

Fun in the sun is going well, lots of R&R and connecting with my kids and family, and my past.... Alls good, thanks!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Meals yesterday-

b-bowl of granola & skim milk 350 cals
snack- fat free yogurt- 120 cals
Lunch- roasted chicken, steamed carrots, veggie rice
snack- cafe mocha- skim
Dinner- Swordfish, salad, beets
Dessert- Angel food cake with peaches, mangos, and blueberries


Legs last night- this was a jury rigged effort- I couldn't get to the gym b/c I was helping my father-in-law out in the evening. I used an old set of weights for my legs, and i tried two new exercises.
Everyting was done with 95 on the Bar (excluding dumbbells (40's), b/c I have a really crappy emergency set of weights at home.........


Dumbbell Squats
4X12

Romanian Deadlift
3X12

One-legged Calf-raises
BW+40Lbs.
4X15 each side

Deadlifts
3X12

I really liked the feeling of the Romanian and Regular Deadlifts. I can't wait to try them heavier at Gym.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 12, 2002)

Cardio last night even though my legs were a bit sore-

Did a HIIT interval on my treadmill:

3MPH    @ 3% Grade- 3 Min Warmup
3.2MPH @ 8% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 4% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 8% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 4% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 8% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 4% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 8% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 4% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 8% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 4% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 8% Grade- 1 Min
3.2MPH @ 4% Grade- 1 Min
5.0MPH @ 4% Grade- 3 Min
3.0MPH @ 0% Grade- 2 Min
2.0MPH @ 0% Grade- 1 Min

About 15 Minutes Stretching While Watching the News

Food:

B- Oatmeal/ Granola
Sn- Fat Free Yogurt
L- Tuna Fish, Beets, Spinach Salad
Sn- Tall Skim Starbucks Mocha
D- Spaghetti W/ Puttanesca- OK High Carbs but my wife made it.
Dessert- HD Cappucino Commotion


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

hey what's with all the desserts?  

Honestly though, I'd say if your going to have them try to eat them earlier in the day. That way at least some will get burnt off before you go to sleep and your metabolism naturally slows a bit.

How's the baby lookin, they going to consider inducing her soon?


----------



## lina (Jul 12, 2002)

Like your avatar Tom, lots of muuskels!

Some HIIT you've got there buddy!! Tall Skim Starbucks Mocha as a snack? LOL!!! Where's the protein my friend?


----------



## lina (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Tom,

I've been reading a book by John Edward "Crossing Over" who is a psychic and claims to be talking to the dead... maybe that's why I was referring to my past?  My dad died a few years back and coming home kinda makes me think about these things and you can't help but wonder...

How are you today?


----------



## lina (Jul 21, 2002)

Hey Tom 

Where are you? Had to bump up your journal from alllll the way the other page!  I bet your wife had her baby? Hope all is well, sweetie!


----------

